# Weekly competition 2007-43 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

*2x2x2*
*1. *L F' D' F' D R F2 L2 B U' B2 R2 U' R' F2 R' D B2 L B U R' D F2 L
*2. *L F' U2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 B L' B U' F R D2 B2 U2 R D R' D B' D2 B R2
*3. *D R U' B2 R' U L F' L2 U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 D B2 U' L' U' F D' R2 U R2
*4. *U2 R' D' B U F' D F' U F2 R F2 D B R' B D2 B R2 F' U L U R2 D'
*5. *U' B' D R B' R' U B D' B2 R2 D' F L' F2 U' L F2 L B D R' F' D R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D U B U' B F' L2 B2 F' D B' L F U2 R2 D U2 B' D2 L' U2 L' D' B' F2
*2. *L2 B2 U' L' D' U' R2 F U2 L' U2 F2 L D B2 F' L2 F2 D U F' R' F L' D'
*3. *R' U' F2 D' U' L' R D R' U2 L2 R2 U2 B' F' R' D' L' R B' D2 U2 B2 R B2
*4. *B F2 D' U2 L' B' F' L' R2 D U' R' B' F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L' D' U' R B D2
*5. *D B L2 B' R D B F D' U B R D2 U L' R2 B2 F L' F' R' D U L R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' D' U' B2 D' B' F L R' B' F2 D2 U' B F U L U R B2 L' R B2 F R
*2. *F' L R D2 B F L2 F2 U2 L R' D' R D U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R D U' L U
*3. *L' U2 B2 F L R' U2 R2 D2 U L D U2 B' U L' D U' B D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U
*4. *R2 B F L2 B2 F D U' F' L' U2 R B2 F' D2 L' R D B' D2 L' R2 U R D2
*5. *B2 F L R2 D B2 F' R U' L U2 L R' B U R2 U L2 R' B2 F2 U' F2 U F

*4x4x4*
*1. *U L u B' f F D2 u2 U L2 F L r' R2 B f2 u B2 F' D' u' U2 R u2 L' D2 u2 U2 f D f2 D U L D' u U2 F r D2
*2. *f' u L' r R' u U L2 F' L u' L2 f' L R' B2 f2 R' f u' B' F' D2 u' L2 r R2 u2 U' L F2 r' D2 u' U' f' r' u r' B
*3. *U L D' U' f F' L' r' R2 F' D L F L' U f' D2 L' r' R U' B' R2 D' L R D' r2 F L r R2 F L' R2 F L2 u2 F U
*4. *f L' D2 L F' u' f' u L r R2 U' B F2 r R2 u B u' U B f' F' r' U r2 D2 B f F2 r B' f u2 L' r R2 D' u' r'
*5. *D' B2 f F L2 r' R2 B2 u' U' F2 D' B2 f2 U' L R f2 F' D B2 L r2 u B2 U2 L r2 R2 B2 R2 F u U L r D2 u2 U2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *f' D' d' L' B D' u' U b2 f2 U2 F' d' u2 f l' U f F2 R u B' F U' r' R d b L' l' r2 R' D L r2 D2 u2 B b f2 F2 U B2 D' B b2 f2 L' r B u' U' b2 f2 D d u2 B' l2 F2
*2. *F u' F d2 b d2 b' f' U2 F L' D u2 l' d2 u' L2 D' u2 B' b u B2 D d' L l2 F L' b' l' R2 B' b' u2 r2 U2 B u f l' B2 b' f F' u r2 B2 f2 F d' U' L' l' d' B b' f F' r'
*3. *F D' d' u U B2 b2 f R' d' u2 b' F' D u2 l D' B' U2 R' d' u2 U b F' L u2 B' f D' u' U L' r' b' F' D2 f2 D' d2 U' l' R' B f2 U B2 F l2 b' f L l' R b d2 F D' u' U2
*4. *r2 R f' L2 f2 l u L r2 B' d2 U R B' f F2 d' F d2 U' B' f' F L2 l r2 R B2 U2 f d r2 R U2 l2 D' L' d u U' f2 F' d' B' L2 B D u' b2 u R' D f2 u L' D' d' R' u2 U'
*5. *f' d' L2 B2 R2 f' d' L' l' R B R B u B b2 f2 F' u' U2 B2 L R' B2 D' d2 B' f' r2 R' f2 D' U B2 b' f2 F' D B' b2 F' L' l2 r d' r2 b2 r d2 f' F' d' L' D2 U B2 d' l' d' u

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F' L2 F' L' F' R B' L' F U2 F2 L2 B R2 B2 U' L' B2 U R2 B' U R2
*2. *L B D L B2 L2 B R2 U' F' D B U R F' U' B2 D' R D2 R B D2 B U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L D2 U2 R' B' L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 U' B F' D2 U' F' L U' L B F2 D' R2
*2. *D B2 R F L' B' R B2 D U2 B F' U' F R D' L2 D F L' B2 F2 D2 L2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 f' F' r D2 u2 F2 L D2 u U' B' D' U2 B' f' L2 r B2 f D2 U2 R F' D u2 U' L r' R B2 f' F' L' f L f2 F r R
*2. *u R' D R2 D' u' U2 B2 F R f2 L f' R2 B f2 F r' F2 D2 u2 U B' F' D2 R2 F2 D' L r' R2 u' U' R2 B2 F2 U L' r' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *f2 d b2 L' r2 R F r' d' B D R2 B2 D d' L r' R B' d R2 D b l R2 u2 F2 r2 R U2 L r2 f2 r2 d' u' R d' U2 B F' r2 D' f' F L2 r' R2 F2 r U F' L l2 r R' b f' l' r2
*2. *U r b' l2 U B b2 f2 F2 R2 d' B2 U L2 F' u U l D' R u2 F2 D2 B f2 F2 R F' d R' B2 F2 L' r' d r2 D' d' B2 b R u2 B' b f F u' r2 R2 f l R' D d2 u U2 F L f D

*Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) D B2 U' L D R' D' F2 U2 R' U L' D2 F' U R B U' R D B R2 D' F L'
*1. *(3x3x3) U R B2 U2 L' B F2 D' R' D L R' B L D' L' D2 U L2 D' F R F' R2 B'
*1. *(4x4x4) f2 r u' B2 F' L2 r2 D2 U2 r u2 U2 B L' r R U B2 F u B2 f' R2 D L2 r' D2 u' U' B F2 u' F2 U r' B' U' f2 L2 r
*1. *(5x5x5) d2 u U' F d r' B' l2 r R D2 U2 b L2 R' B b2 f F2 l' R2 B b2 F d2 F R2 f D d' u' U' r' B L' u U' R2 f u2 F' r2 B D2 u2 B2 b' f2 R B b' f' F2 l' R D2 U2 F' l' d

*Square-1*
*1. *-2,-1 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 5,1 / -4,4 / 6,2 / 2,0 / 0,4 / 2,4 / 4,0 / -2,0 / 6,2 / 0,4 / 2,0 / -1,0 / 6,4
*2. *0,6 / 3,-3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -2,3 / -4,0 / 0,3 / 1,4 / 0,2 / 3,0 / -1,0 / -3,4 / 4,4 / 0,5 / -4,5 /
*3. *3,0 / 0,6 / 3,3 / -3,0 / -3,5 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 4,0 / 0,2 / -4,1 / -4,4 / 6,2 / 4,0 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 0,4
*4. *0,-3 / 0,-3 / -3,0 / 0,5 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 2,2 / -5,2 / 0,2 / 2,4 / 0,4 / -2,0 / -4,0 / 6,4 / 4,0 / 0,2 / -4,4 / 2,0
*5. *0,3 / -3,-3 / -4,3 / 4,2 / 0,2 / 5,2 / -4,1 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 4,0 / 2,0 / 0,4 / 6,2 / 0,4 / 0,1 / 0,5 /

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *B F3 B2 E4 d4 c3 a3 e2 a4 e4 a3 c2 a2 d2 f2 a2 c4 e3 a d4 c d3 F2 d2 e3 d c4 a3 b2 D3 A2 B2 a3 e4 d4 e2 C2 a3 f3 b c3 f2 b3 e C2 b d4 f2 e3 a2 e2 C4 b4 E3 d4 B E2 a2 e4 C2
*2. *D2 d c3 a2 f4 D4 e3 C4 d2 e3 d2 f e3 a2 b4 e C3 a3 c f2 C2 F c d3 f2 C4 c2 E d2 F2 E2 e2 a b2 E c F3 b c e2 d f3 e2 C d4 e2 d3 f4 a4 f C3 b D3 e a4 b4 E4 F2 c3 e
*3. *A4 c3 d3 f3 C a4 e d4 c f2 e2 d a d4 c4 b a2 f a2 c3 a2 e4 C4 b4 f C3 D2 a3 f2 b4 f2 a4 f4 C3 c3 F B3 C4 E2 a4 d f2 D4 a e C2 F2 a3 c2 b d3 a2 e f2 D2 d4 a4 c3 a e3
*4. *c4 e3 f a4 f2 b3 e3 B b2 f2 C3 a2 c3 d2 c a4 e3 a4 c3 a2 d2 c4 b c3 e a2 d3 e4 a4 d4 B E3 d B3 D4 C A B4 c3 F3 A3 f4 D4 d4 e2 a3 d4 F4 d c f a4 c4 f b e4 d3 B4 C f3
*5. *E3 a2 e4 a b4 f C f4 D e2 B4 A4 b2 f2 D3 A2 b2 f4 D b D A2 C D4 f3 a3 b3 E2 D b d F3 E d3 f2 D4 A2 F3 b3 d4 F4 E4 a2 d2 e3 B3 E D2 b2 e a d3 f2 D4 a4 d4 e3 d4 e a2
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l' r u L' R U B' R' L R' L B' L R U' L' U' L' U' L
*2. *l b u L U B' L' R' B' U' B' R' U L B R' B' U' B' R
*3. *l r u' L U B' L R' U L' B' L R B' L' U' B L' B U'
*4. *r b' L B' R' B U' R B R' U' B L U B R' L' B U' L
*5. *r' b' u B L R U' R' B U B' U' R U' R' L' B' R L U'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' U' R2 D' L R U2 B' F' U2 L R D' R' B D' F2 D2 B F' D' L2 R' B L2 R2 B2 U' F L' F' D2 U' L U' R' U B' D' U L' R' B F2 R' (45 moves original)
U' R D' L' U L D R B F2 L' U L D2 F' U2 B' U2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## tim (Dec 4, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Average: 26.52
26.03 (24.25) (30.03) 28.39 25.13
wtf?

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:49.34
1.) 1:49.34
2.) 2:10.49
disappointing...


----------



## hdskull (Dec 4, 2007)

*2x2x2*: (9.58), 9.36, 9.20, 9.02, (7.02) => 9.19
Bad.
*3x3x3*: 16.73, 18.17, 17.84, (16.72), (18.19) => 17.58
Good.
*3x3x3 OH*: 32.93, 31.58, (28.64), 31.28, (44.80) => 31.93
When I resticker my old cube, I need to time myself I think I got way faster.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 37.88, 54.91 => 37.88
First solve was only 1 cycle. Easy solves.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:14.78, 2:26.12 => 2:14.78
I forced myself to memorize faster and it produced good results.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.17 
8.39 7.88 (10.02) (7.07) 8.26

3x3x3: 20.44
(21.28) 20.43 20.43 20.48 (18.93)

Low standard deviation, anyone? 

4x4x4: 1:30.86
1:32.85 (1:53.99) 1:29.50 (1:29.21) 1:30.23

5x5x5: 2:07.21
2:01.15 (2:15.10) (1:57.95) 2:09.00 2:11.50

I really have to stop solving at night.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
FMC

33 HTM
B F D2 B' U' R U2 R L' U2 L U' F L' U' R U L U' R' U' F U2 L' U L2 F U F' U' L' U' F

And yes I found this within 1 hour, I ran Netcube in the background to make sure. Do premove F to see what I am doing.

2x2x3: B F D2 B' U' R U2 R
pseudo-F2L minus 1 pair: L' U2 L U' F . U2 F
4th pair: U2 L' U L
OLL: L F U F' U' L' U' F

Insert [L' U' R U L U' R' U] at the dot to fix 3 corners and cancel 1 move.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

Seems like a nice solution Chris. I will check it after I solve it myself. Thanks for changing your previous results too.

P.S. There is no rule that says you cannot continue searching for a better solution after the hour. If you like to spend time on it and have something nice/interesting/fun to share with others, just post it later. Just make a note that says it wasn't within the hour.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 4, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Avg: 18.83
Times: (16.01), (22.17), 19.78, 18.35, 18.35
Why can't I get good times in this competition?

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:23.30
(2nd: DNF)
Execution mistakes on both solves but I could correct it on the first.


----------



## Erik (Dec 4, 2007)

2: 4.78, (6.33), 4.84, 4.08, (4.00)=>4.57 hmm sometimes you have it and sometimes you don't..
3: (9.66), (13.88), 12.09, 10.69, 9.93=>10.90 sometimes you indeed have it  last solve was a (non-lucky) one look LL
OH: 26.77, (27.93), 26.78, 26.93, (25.15)=>26.83 and sometimes you don't ... 
4: 57.40 (O), 56.72 (O), (1:00.52) (OP), (50.28), 59.27 (OP)=>57.80 yuk! 
5: 1:38.41, (1:43.03), 1:26.08, (1:21.92), 1:34.67=>1:33.05
relay: 3:00.22 3x3 was horrible!
m: 1.22, (DNF), DNF, 1.30, 1.33=>DNF
MM: 2.75, 2.90, 2.77, (3.34), (2.53)=>2.81 well wadda you know, practise does pay off..
s-1: (42.83), (30.02), 38.70, 37.16, 42.31=>39.39 ah well it's sub-40
pm: 12.16, 13.17, (14.64), 9.81, (4.80)=>11.71 with the new pyraminx I got yesterday
me: (1:23.30), 1:22.70, (1:17.59), 1:20.86, 1:20.08=>1:21.21 yuk! It's been a while since I practised minx....I should loosen the screws a bit..
---BLD---
2a: 34.14
2b: 18.80 nice 
3a: DNF 2:28.17 2 flipped edges
3b: DNF 2:52.95 some bad edges


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 4, 2007)

2x2x2:
Average: 7.06
Times: 7.23 (6.25) 6.77 7.17 (7.28)

3x3x3:
Average: 13.38
Times: (12.58) 14.03 12.62 13.50 (14.45)
Quite easy cases.

3x3x3OH:
Average: 29.91
Times: (31.36) (25.84) 29.64 30.16 29.94


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

That is amazing Erik!!!!

That you get a sub 11 average without breaking Ron's official WR


----------



## Erik (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah rub it in


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Dec 4, 2007)

Tobias Daneels

2x2
(04:15) 04:65 07:18 (07:47) 05:47= 5.77 seconds

3x3
13:92 17:78 16:25 (12:95) (18:18)=15.98 seconds How inconsintent. 

4x4
01:34:84 01:30:81 01:28:68 (01:44:67) (01:19:70)=1.31.66 seconds

2x2 blind
32:93 DNF= 32.93 seconds (easy solve)

Pyraminx
(07:62) 08:81 09:96 (12:90) 09:84 =9.54 seconds


----------



## Henrik (Dec 4, 2007)

Henrik
Magic: 1.14, 1.14, 1.13, (DNF(1.08)), (1.09) => 1.14 sec 
Hmm kinda good DNF was the last two tiles standing directly in the air.

3x3: 16.93, 18.54, 18.09, (19.17), (15.03) => 17.85 sec avg
Thats ok since I havent done good in these weekly competitions before.


----------



## pjk (Dec 4, 2007)

3x3:
14.78 (17.19) 16.60 (14.41) 16.77
Avg: 16.05 Seconds
Could have been way better....

3x3 OH:
36.87 (39.36) 35.59 (35.34) 38.09
Avg: 36.85
Decent, but not great.

4x4:
1:20.62 (1:19.05) 1:21.18 1:24.78 (1:28.71)
Avg: 1:22.19
This is using 6 pairs at a time for the first 6, 2 at a time for the rest. No warmups prior to this. I think I can go sub-70 soon with this method.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2007)

Arnaud, I think the 1:21 5x5 is even more impressive. Erik what are you breakdowns like? I couldn't fathom doing a 5x5 that fast. O, and are you using the olympiccube? Anyway, here are my times.


2: 7.09, 7.32, (5.84), (8.26), 7.47 -->7.29
3: (15.96), 17.52, 15.98, (18.32), 17.97 --> 17.16
O: 27.91, 28.35, (26.49), 33.56, (43.48) --> 29.94 w00t sub 30. I was just in the zone for the first 3.
4: 1:28.80, 1:19.17, 1:10.97, (1:08.25), (1:33.00) --> 1:19.65 eww...
5: 2:12.79, 2:10.00, 2:10.82, (2:06.16), (2:17.41) --> 2:11.20 horrible.

Relay -->3:41.97
5x5 = 2min rest = 1:40

Sq-1: (1:06.28), 54.00, 1:02.04, (46.39), 50.57 --> 55.54


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2007)

*3x3:* (14.74) (18.02) 15.68 17.58 15.95 *Average:* 16.40
The 14.xx, was opposite colour than usual. This is good for me.

*3x3 BLD:* DNF DNF
I blame my mum for me DNF'ing the first, she kept asking me if I wanted tea, because she didn't realise I was trying to concentrate!(1:43.89) Forgot one edge on the second. (1:44.35)

*2x2 BLD:* 25.64 28.42
Meh, 2x2 is fun 

*2x2 Multibld:* DNF
Hehe! I got 3 / 5 right!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Arnaud, I think the 1:21 5x5 is even more impressive. Erik what are you breakdowns like? I couldn't fathom doing a 5x5 that fast. O, and are you using the olympiccube?


I agree with you Dan. But when I replied the 5x5x5 results where not there.

I am assuming that Erik is still using the normal reduction method with my method for edges. I have predicted that an average breakdown would be like this:
Centers: 30
Edges: 40
3x3x3: 20
I think Eriks breakdown will be very close to this one, with "bad" (1:43.03 is NOT bad) solves having 35, 45, 23.03 and "perfect" (untill next week) solves having 27, 37, 17.92.

I also think that if you do a 57 second average on 4x4x4 you are not allowed to say "yuk".

And joey:


> " *2x2 Multibld:* DNF"


Am I missing something?


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> And joey:
> 
> 
> > " *2x2 Multibld:* DNF"
> ...



No really  I just tried all the normal 2x2 scrambles in one go  (Simulated on 3x3 / 4x4!)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2007)

Erik said:


> 5: 1:38.41, (1:43.03), 1:26.08, (1:21.92), 1:34.67=>1:33.05



O_O;;

Very nice! What cube are you using?


----------



## sam (Dec 4, 2007)

Sam Boyles
2x2 9.78 (14.63) 9.68 (6.52) 11.25
10.24 avg

3x3
24.25 (28.90) 25.15 26.18 (19.61)
25.19 avg

Magic
1.41 1.43 (1.38) (2.11) 1.38 
1.41 average

Master Magic
2.59 2.31 2.36 2.19 2.25
2.31 average. Good times without warming up .


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2007)

---BLD---

2x2 -> 47.95
47.95, 1:14.59 tried 3-cycle on the second... needs more work

3x3 -> 2:05.03
2:05.03, 2:09.13

4x4 ->
DNF (13:12.68) shot to YR instead of RY... stupid color pairs...


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 5, 2007)

3x3 BLD: 
1: 2:12.49
2: DNF

DNF I got tired and gave up XD


----------



## Leo (Dec 5, 2007)

*2x2:* 14.97 , (12.66) , 13.91 , (16.25) , 14.42 Average = 14.43
*3x3:* (33.39) , 32.56 , 27.06 , (24.48) , 31.03 Average = 30.21
*3x3 OH:* (1:19.92) , 2:09.70 , 1:56.50, 1:42.22, (3:25.72) Average = 116.14(1:56.14)

Yeah yeah I know I suck, I just wanted to try entering for once. Sadly that OH best time is my PB  Dunno what happened on the 3:25


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 5, 2007)

2: (3.02), 5.89, 3.91, 4.67, (5.92) --> 4.83 killer high 5s
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAqPEmHEQ24

3: 15.55, 15.19, (17.27), 16.47, (14.31) -->15.74 average
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neZGKYWfp1Q

3OH: (30.70), (34.72), 33.91, 34.67, 32.98 --> 33.85 This just isn't my thing; 1 PLL skip

4: (1:13.30 P), 1:13.38, 1:14.25 O, (1:14.31 P), 1:14.16 O --> 1:13.93 Now THAT'S consistent! Range of 1.01 and nice times!

5: 2:43.41, (2:51.47), (2:39.52), 2:40.84, 2:44.66 --> 2:42.97 nice

2BLD: 36.92, DNF (52.28)
36.92 video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAqPEmHEQ24

3BLD: DNF (3:5x.xx off by F perm somehow), DNF (3:2x.xx off on EP)

Relay: 4:14.52
2: 0:05
5: 2:32
4: 1:23 P
3: 0:14
Darn 4x4. Should've been 10 seconds faster

Fewest Moves: 32 moves
Scramble: U' R D' L' U L D R B F2 L' U L D2 F' U2 B' U2
Total: 32 moves
2x2x2: F2 R F2 L' F2 L2 (6)
2x2x3: U F U2 R2 U2 R (6)
cross + F2L + LL: F U F' U2 F U' F R' F' R U L' U L U L F' L' F U (20)


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry if I'm missing something, but where are the results going to be posted? Are there any results past competition 30?


----------



## KConny (Dec 5, 2007)

FMC: 38 (My first sub 40)
2x2x1 and edge cycle: y F' U2 R L' B2 R' L F R2 F2 (10)
3x2x2: R F D F R' D L' D R2 (9)
Cross: y' F2 U' R U' R' (5)
Last two pairs: U' F U' F' U' R (5)
OLL: y R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U' (9)

First I got 41 moves. But then noticed a 3 move cancel between F2L and OLL.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2007)

Posting the results takes a lot of time... I'm pretty sure Arnaud's been extremely busy for the past month or so, so he probably hasn't had time.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 5, 2007)

philkt731: I am way behind with the results, but I am going to catch up. I have some more time lately and by the end of the year I will be completely caught up. This means that 1 weeks result will be posted every 1 or 2 days.

KConny: Cancellations are the main reason why you shouldn't use cube rotations. If you write a solution with R z D it is not clear that this cancels to R2. Joel van Noort had a 34 moves solutions at the Czech Open that was actually 33 moves, but he didn't notice it because of rotations. The result: I am now the holder of the Dutch National Record with 33 moves.


----------



## KConny (Dec 5, 2007)

Arnaud: Yes I know. But its hard to write it form the wrong angle. While checking my solutions I always find cancellations if there are any, I think.


----------



## Jack (Dec 6, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.61
6.28, (8.77), (5.55), 7.55, 6.00

3x3x3: 17.46
(12.36), (18.80), 15.96, 18.77, 17.66

4x4x4: 1:17.86
1:15.31, 1:14.77 O, 1:23.50 OP, (1:31.77 O), (1:11.19 P)

5x5x5: 2:33.33
(2:46.34), (2:26.13), 2:36.96, 2:34.28, 2:28.75

Relay: 4:37.88

BLD

2x2x2: 40.90
2x2x2: 1:06.75

3x3x3: 4:45.53
3x3x3: 4:45.47


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 11.61, (13.88), 11.43, (11.28), 12.58 = 11.87
3x3x3: (36.86), 32.28, 33.98, 34.36, (30.92) = 33.54
3x3x3 OH: (1:34.37), 1:08.48, 1:14.23, 1:00.30, (48.44) = 1:07.67
4x4x4: (2:24.31 O), 2:22.62 O, 2:23.12 OP, (1:59.33), 2:07.01 OP = 2:17.58
5x5x5: 3:34.25, (3:58.43), 3:23.74, (3:16.09), 3:25.46 = 3:27.82
Yes!!! Finally under 3:30 average for 5x5x5. I think it was a little lucky, though. For my first 3x3x3 OH, I got the stupid R-perm, which I regularly forget when doing OH for some reason (OH amnesia). I got R-perms for both of my 3x3x3 OH at the VA Open, which is why I didn't get to do a full average of 5. Obviously, I should practice the R-perm some.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:25.39, DNF (1:00.47) = 1:25.39
3x3x3 BLD: DNF (3:20.65), 3:22.79 = 3:22.79
4x4x4 BLD: 17:18.90, 20:14.55 = 17:18.90
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (41:00.30), 44:08.97 = 44:08.97
Memorization - 4x4x4: 7:50, 11:18; 5x5x5: 21:18, 24:00. First 5x5x5 was off by 2 corners, 2 central edges, and 3 + centers.

Relay: 6:35.28

Square-1: 2:35.17, 2:21.38, (3:34.37 P), (1:57.67), 2:09.81 = 2:22.12
Magic: (3.34), 3.39, (5.79), 3.63, 3.51 = 3.51
Master Magic: 8.21, (7.02), (9.27), 7.96, 8.32 = 8.16
MegaMinx: (5:17.55), 5:15.03, 5:04.47, (4:48.14), 4:55.25 = 5:04.92
Pyraminx: (35.29), 32.10, 31.83, 35.27, (21.50) = 33.07
I really need to work on square-1, in particular.

Fewest Moves: 45 moves D' R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D' U' R' U2 F R F U' R U R' U' R' U R D R2 D' R F' R' U' B' U F U' B U2 D R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' R'
2x2x2: D' R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D'
2x2x3: U' R' U2
cross + flip bad edges: F R F
3rd pair: U' R U R' U' R' U
4th pair: R D R2 D' R F' R'
OLL: U' B' U F U' B U2
PLL: D R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' R'
I lucked into this in about 30 minutes, and then spent the rest of the time playing around with premoves. They're really cool, but I think I'm not that good at quickly recognizing when something is and is not worth spending time pursuing. It looks obvious to me that orientation of edges is one of the key things - if edges are oriented bad after the first big block, it's probably worth discarding it and moving on to something else.
Anyway, I played with these:
premove L2: B2 U2 F D L D B' U' R2 U L2
premove U2 F2 U2 F2 U': R U2 L2 B U' R U2 L U'
I never found anything good with the first one. The second one seems way too long, but there was a quick way to put most of the edges in the proper place, and I thought I was going to be able to do corner commutators to fix it. It didn't quite work out, though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2007)

Rest of my results and my other 4x4 BLD. I did try a 5x5, but gave up halfway through memo. Too much info for my brain now.

4x4x4 BLD ->13:14.21

Magic
(1.18), 1.33, (1.93), 1.53, 1.44 --> 1.43
Master Magic
(3.93), (5.65), 4.19, 4.47, 4.75 --> 4.47
Pyraminx
12.50, 14.85, 13.45, (15.26), 7.78 --> 13.60


----------



## hdskull (Dec 8, 2007)

*4x4x4*: (2:25.14)OP, 2:11.08OP, 2:19.52O, 2:23.27OP, (2:06.25)P => 2:17.96

Just got new 4x4x4, my averages were way better yesterday.


----------



## Erik (Dec 8, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > 5: 1:38.41, (1:43.03), 1:26.08, (1:21.92), 1:34.67=>1:33.05
> ...



OC


----------



## Rama (Dec 8, 2007)

3x3: 13.51 17.98 19.89 16.22 15.42
AVG: 16.54 Done this with my Japanese speedcubing-kit. 

3x3 OH: 19.05 25.06 19.95 23.81 23.32
AVG: 22.33 Look no practise. 

Marc van Beest is cool!


----------



## Hiram (Dec 8, 2007)

3x3x3: 15.94
(14.57) ; (17.09) ; 16.18 ; 14.87 ; 16.76

3x3x3 BLD:
1st: (DNF)
2nd: 1:15.81

It is my first post on this forum  
I hope every next result will be better ...


----------



## Jacco (Dec 9, 2007)

*3x3*

Average: 54.80
#1 (43.52)
#2 53.90
#3 55.69
#4 (56.91)
#5 54.80

*5x5*
I've been doing 5x5 since 2 days now, but i'm getting faster.

Average: 12.51.25
#1 13.31.71
#2 (17.15.21)
#3 14.54.93
#4 (9.35.44)
#5 10.07.12


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 9, 2007)

A little curious about scramble notation for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. 
When I see small letters (u, for example) do I move just the 2nd layer from the top, or the top two layers?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 9, 2007)

vlarsen said:


> A little curious about scramble notation for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5.
> When I see small letters (u, for example) do I move just the 2nd layer from the top, or the top two layers?



I believe the generally accept practice is two layers for scrambling, and just the inner slice when it's in an algorithm.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 9, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> I believe the generally accept practice is two layers for scrambling, and just the inner slice when it's in an algorithm.



Really? I scramble the inner slice only, hmm... I'll check the WCA scramble later.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

On the WCA scrambler, there are 2 options: Multi-slice and not. Multi-slice provides a way easier way to scramble, and is mostly used for competions. For these competitions we use multi-slice, but if you really want to you could do inner only scrambling.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 9, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> For these competitions we use multi-slice, but if you really want to you could do inner only scrambling.



No, you will get disqualified for using inner slices only for this competition; it yields a different scramble.


----------



## KConny (Dec 9, 2007)

2x2: 12.43, 11.15, (8.93), (13.36), 11.84 ==>11.81
3x3: 18.90, 20.58, (18.46), 20.27, (20.69) ==> 19.92
3x3OH: 39.46, 40.31, 35.18, (40.66,) (32.34) ==>38.32
4x4: 1:48.40, (1:37.84), 1:38.25, (1:54.69), 1:39.68 ==>1:42.11
5x5: (5:48.27), 6:10.56, 7:18.58, 6:33.33, (DNS) ==> 6:40.82
3x3BLD: 4:18.03, 3:37.42 ==> 3:37.42

All bad.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 9, 2007)

3x3x3: ==> (16.69) (23.92) 21.47 18.92 20.66 ==> 20.35 haven't done much speedcubing lately

Fewest moves: 29 moves
scramble: U' R D' L' U L D R B F2 L' U L D2 F' U2 B' U2 (18)
My solve: F2 L2 B' D F R D U F2 U'B U' F' U2 F R U2 R' B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U (29)
explanation:
2x2x3: F2 L2 B' D F R D U F' U2 F R U2 R'
cross + pair: F2 U'B
F2L: U' F' U2 F R U2 R' 
LL: B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U

Also found very nice start on inverse scramble: U2 B U2 F D2 L' U' L F2 B' R' D' L' U' L D R' U
D L D2 R' F' L U' D2 F2 U2 but found no good continuation within the remianing time. 
Can someone finish it in 28 moves or less?

Greetz
Guus


----------



## hdskull (Dec 9, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> On the WCA scrambler, there are 2 options: Multi-slice and not. Multi-slice provides a way easier way to scramble, and is mostly used for competions. For these competitions we use multi-slice, but if you really want to you could do inner only scrambling.



oh i see, thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 9, 2007)

I really, really, really swear I found my Fewest Moves solution myself, but is is equal to Guus. If anyone believes I didn't find this myself I can send him my notes via email. I am wondering if this has ever happened before:

*2x2x2*: 9.86 10.93 10.81 10.15 7.19 = *10.27*
*3x3x3*: 22.21 25.94 27.93 24.81 26.80 = *25.85*
*3x3x3_oh*: 55.05 49.40 55.33 1:05.47 50.09 = *53.49*
*4x4x4*: 1:48.58(P) 1:33.38(O) 1:58.09(O) 1:39.96(() 1:51.34(OP) = *1:46.63*
*5x5x5*: 2:54.78 2:54.63 2:43.63 2:33.71 2:39.36 = *2:45.87*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, 2:21.09 = *2:21.09*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Relay*: *6:01.15*
*Square-1*: 1:31.13 1:33.97 1:46.03(P) 1:36.91(P) 2:18.19 = *1:38.97*
*Magic*: 1.81 1.81 1.78 46.41 2.81 = *2.14*
*Master Magic*: 5.97 10.97 5.61 6.06 8.03 = *6.69*
*MegaMinx*: 4:09.56 4:03.19 3:42.81 3:15.97 3:23.46 = *3:43.15*
*PyraMinx*: 23.08 16.09 15.43 25.86 15.33 = *18.20*
*Fewest Moves*: *29*
*F2 L2 B' D F R D U F2 U' B U' F' U2 F R U2 R' B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U*
Build a 1x2x2 + 1x2x1 + 3rd pair: *F2 L2*
Build a 1x1x3: *B' D F*
Connect the 1x2x2 + 1x2x1 to form a 1x2x3: *R D*
Cross+3rd pair: *U F2*
Finish the 2x2x3 to form a triple X-cross: *U' B*
4th pair + OLL: *U' F' U2 F R U2 R'*
PLL: *B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U*

Guus: We really should start doing team-fmc. Not only do we think alike, but I can improve your solutions, just like you can improve mine. It took me 5 minutes to find this solution, including the cancellations


> Also found very nice start on inverse scramble: U2 B U2 F D2 L' U' L F2 B' R' D' L' U' L D R' U
> D L D2 R' F' L U' D2 F2 U2 but found no good continuation within the remianing time.
> Can someone finish it in 28 moves or less?


You shouldn't have created those 2 pairs with the 8th move (D2) If I make a slight variation of it I can get a good result (do premove U2 to see what is going on)
*D L D2 R' F' L U' F2 U2* (your 2x2x3 block, but with only 1 pair saved)
*B' D' R' B R* (cross + 3rd pair + last layer nicely aligned)
*D B D B' D* (finish last layer except for corner 3-cycle. 3 move cancellations with next moves)
*D' B' U' B D B' U B U2*
And you can probably find a shorter corner 3-cycle insertion.

So the solution based on the original scramble would become:
25: U2 B' U' B D' B' U B2 D' B' D' R' B' R D B U2 F2 U L' F R D2 L' D'


----------



## hdskull (Dec 9, 2007)

I redid 4x4x4 because I scrambled wrong.

*4x4x4*: 2:08.62, 2:12.11 O, (2:17.95 OP), (1:48.75 P), 2:11.12 OP => 2:10.62

On the Last solve I was done with 3x3x3 F2L at 1:27, OLL parity and PLL parity took me forever.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2007)

Rebecca Hughey:
2x2x2: (44.20), (1:03.25), 47.93, 56.31, 47.80 = 50.68
3x3x3: 1:48.59, 1:48.68, 1:40.55, (1:34.04), (2:12.26) = 1:45.94
Magic: 26.30, (31.13), (22.56), 24.69, 22.79 = 24.59
Master Magic: (51.67), 38.17, (34.29), 39.82, 40.16 = 39.38

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: 1:04.89, (1:13.93), 1:03.54, 34.07, (15.61) = 54.17
3x3x3: 1:48.83, 1:53.24, (1:10.69), (2:50.89), 1:38.08 = 1:46.72
Magic: (31.41), 28.19, 24.42, 25.13, (22.00) = 25.91

I taught them how to do Arnaud's Magic flipping-only method this weekend, and they had a great time playing with the Magic and Master Magic. Their times have already improved greatly since these times here - these were done very shortly after they learned how.


----------



## Jack (Dec 10, 2007)

The rest:

3x3x3 OH: 31.18
29.84, (28.66), 32.02, (32.15), 31.69

Bad...

Square-1: 1:00.84
1:05.91, (1:11.68), 57.81, 58.81, (44.00)

Megaminx: 2:25.24
2:36.78, 2:28.22, (2:08.18), 2:10.72, (2:46.71)

FMC
37 moves
F B D2 B' U' R U2 R F R U' R' F L' U L U' F U' F U F' U' F x F R U R' U F' L F' L' F2 U2 F' B2

Explanation: Do premove U2.
2x2x3: F B D2 B' U' R U2 R
Orient edges: F R U' R' F L' U L
F2L: U' F U' F U F' U' F
ZBLL: x F R U R' U F' L F' L' F2 U2 F'
Undo premove: B2

I spent too long finding a good start so I ended up with a bad finish.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 10, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> U F2 D' L2 U[/B]
> 
> Guus: We really should start doing team-fmc. Not only do we think alike, but I can improve your solutions, just like you can improve mine. It took me 5 minutes to find this solution, including the cancellations
> 
> ...



Woooooow Arnaud, indeed we are the best FMC-team. 25 moves is far beyond the world record. I think there is no shorter corner-insertion, canceling out 3 moves is very good. I'm just wondering how I could have missed that solution, I'm sure I tried F2 U2 after move 7.

I do believe you found you 29-mover independently because it is a very straightforward one, although it took me 40 minutes to find, replay, write down, triple(!) check etc. And you found it in 5 minutes? 

Well, have a lot of fun in Sweden but don't push yourself to hard at the FMC (ha-ha) 

See you 

greetz

Gus


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 10, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 17.37
Times: 15.89, (11.61), 22.23, 14.00, (38.65)

3x3x3
Average: 38.75
Times: 39.04, (40.32), (35.03), 39.81, 37.39

3x3x3 OH
Average: 97.25
Times: 114.72, 95.25, (78.81), (143.40), 81.78

4x4x4
Average: 2:36.55
Times: 2:28.43, (2:29.43), (2:57.40), 2:41.10, 2:35.78

5x5x5
Average: 5:05.42
Times: 5:03.76, 4:52.17, (5:22.96), (4:36.03), 5:20.34

Relay--8:06.35
No breakdown, sorry.

2x2x2 BLD
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF

3x3x3 BLD
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF

FMC: Did not finish within an hour.
Dang.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 11, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2 
Average= 8.56
9.73, (12.36), 8.02, 7.92, (6.84)
I always say I will practice this but I never do.

3x3x3
Average= 23.55
(19.78), 24.39, 23.58, (28.94), 22.69
My avegage is less than my best time last week. This was done on the phone so I know I can do better.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 11, 2007)

guusrs said:


> Woooooow Arnaud, indeed we are the best FMC-team. 25 moves is far beyond the world record. I think there is no shorter corner-insertion, canceling out 3 moves is very good. I'm just wondering how I could have missed that solution, I'm sure I tried F2 U2 after move 7.
> 
> I do believe you found you 29-mover independently because it is a very straightforward one, although it took me 40 minutes to find, replay, write down, triple(!) check etc. And you found it in 5 minutes?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Guus/Gus,
Sorry for the misunderstanding about the 5 minutes. I didn't write that down clearly.
I spent about 30 minutes finding the triple X-Cross on the regular scramble. Finding the 2x2x3 block took 2 minutes and then I just kept on improving it (less moves, better continuations) untill I found the triple X-Cross. I needed 10 minutes to do the 4th pair + OLL and 10 minutes to find the T-perm in my memory. I was very lucky to know this one because Clement Gallet told me at the Polish Open and it is really easy to remember: (B2 U' B2 D) L2 (F2 U F2 D') L2 U
The 5 minutes I mentioned was how long it took me to find the solution based on your inverse-scramble start. My first attempt used your 2 pairs (no good continuation). My second attempt used my alternative start and I found this continuation immediately. If you really tried that alternative start I don't understand how you could have missed that one. Everything fit together automatically, even the corner 3-cycle at the end.

At the Swedish Open I will make sure not to DNF and I am aiming for sub-35 (but I will try to get the WR if you don't mind)


----------



## mrCage (Dec 11, 2007)

guusrs said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > U F2 D' L2 U[/B]
> ...



Hmm, i thought you are also the only team  As i predicted earlier the 28 can be beaten comfortably with a nice scramble and some luck, by avoiding mistakes and other waste of time. And there's a number of people who can do it now. And with the increasing number of competitions it will surely happen in 2008. I can almost guarantee this 

-Per


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> *Magic*: 1.81 1.81 1.78 46.41 2.81 = *2.14*



Arnaud, this has happened to you at competitions too. What happens on your really slow Magic solves? Does it come apart and you have to restring it? Just curious.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2007)

mrCage said:


> Hmm, i thought you are also the only team  As i predicted earlier the 28 can be beaten comfortably with a nice scramble and some luck, by avoiding mistakes and other waste of time. And there's a number of people who can do it now. And with the increasing number of competitions it will surely happen in 2008. I can almost guarantee this
> 
> -Per


A nice scramble would help
Some luck is always good
But I really believe sub-30 is possible on almost any scramble. This record is long overdue to be broken.
I wouldn't mind breaking it next weekend though. Then you can break it next year 

And yes Mike. In this case a string actually came loose. I put it back together, solved it (it was a little scrambled) to a flat state and then finished it. I just refuse to DNF.


----------



## mrCage (Dec 13, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> But I really believe sub-30 is possible on almost any scramble. This record is long overdue to be broken.



Sub 30 is of course always possible (optimal solver). And probably always possible by humans (skeleton + insertions). The hard part is the 60 mins limit. For that reason i'd say low 30's is always possible by humans when avoiding silly mistakes.

If you break the record this weekend i'll do my best to beat it later ;-)

-Per


----------

